# Throwing a Cast Net in Deep Water



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I've thrown my net numerous times on bait fish in the pass, landing right on top of them, open like a pancake, but have come up empty handed more times than loaded. I have a 10ft net that gets pretty heavy after a couple throws...even for a guy like me in phenomenal shape :no:. What tactics, net size, mesh size, etc. do you all use to bag up bait?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

It could be that the mesh size is to big for the bait your throwing on. All the nets I buy are 1.5lbs per ft. I catch shad holding 25' deep sometimes.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I'll take a look at that...very well could be my problem. I just never see them darting out of the net. Do you let the net sink for a while or immediately begin pulling on the hand line to bag them?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I let mine sink. And when you start pulling, pull slow to start so the net closes without coming off the bottom. If you snatch it or pull real fast at first, It will pick the net up while it is still open allowing your catch to escape. But if your not catching any at all, I would almost bet the bait your throwing on is to small and swimming through the mesh.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

The fish are a lot faster than the net. They'll often just swim out from under it. In deep water, if you cover them up and see them in the net, pull that sucker closed before they swim down. This isn't a guaranteed way to catch them, but it helps sometimes. Catching fast bait in deep water is often futile though. Usually, sabiki will be your best bet.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes, usually water is too deep and they're going out from underneath it. Every once in awhile the bait will get up on the bars especially along small tide lines. If you get them in about 10' of water you can get a net full. Doesn't happen very much but when it does, its a big time saver.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Don't throw a pancake ...just open it 80% of what size the net is....This is a faster sinking net.....Pancaking works better in shallower water....


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Get a heavy net let it sink and when you see thim flash draw that net in as fast as you can. Also dying your net will help. I use a 12.5 ft net dyed green and with 24 lb of lead


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

In deep water, throw close to the boat so the net sinks straight down with total slack in the hand rope until it hits bottom. Any tension on the handline will cause the net to collapse. Like Joey said, use 1.5 lb/ft of lead.

Aspercream, Sportcream, or Ben Gay at the end of the day.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Sabiki-ing just takes soooo much time...but, I guess a livewell full of fresh cigs and pogies is better than the usual ruby reds and pins I typically catch. Although, the best bait I've used this past year is squirrel fish.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

I would closely review this video, you may not learn anything new but I'm pretty sure you will enjoy brushing up on the technique etc.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I love how-to videos. Especially when they look like that.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

:thumbup: whew...I'd be willing to bet that somebody is tired of her shit though...(maybe that'll help me sleep better)


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Got to have a heavy net. And smaller mesh is not always best, it slows the descent. You want a net with mesh just small enough to capture the target bait. Another thing to try, depending on what bait you are trying to get, is try throwing a sand/ chum mix to attract the bait to one spot and mask / camouflage the net when you throw it.
Just a coupe ideas....


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

^thats a great idea bucs!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

In clear water ... Throwing in low light conditions seemed to work best .. I have cigs in the net in the 15-20 minutes of light right before sunrise ... Then once the sun gets up.. In the same area and depth the out run every cast ... Also for pogies it helps if the water is dirty ... That few seconds of confusion .. Not knowing which way is out is often all it takes to fill a net


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

1st, That girl can flat out throw that cast net.
2nd, the close up on the horn provided some excellent technical guidance
3rd, pogies are dumb so you have the upper hand if that is what you are throwing on
4th, cigs and herring are just plain tough to catch.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

stevenattsu said:


> Get a heavy net let it sink and when you see thim flash draw that net in as fast as you can. Also dying your net will help. I use a 12.5 ft net dyed green and with 24 lb of lead


 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
stevenattsu, you are a Badazz ! slinging 24 pounds of lead.


----------



## Skiff "N" (Dec 22, 2015)

I've tied extra chain links into the net for added weight to make the net sink faster. Its a little harder to throw but once you get used to it you'll be amazed at the results.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I've watched the baitboat guys toss chum and then the net is thrown within seconds. I'd say their in 20'.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

kanaka said:


> I've watched the baitboat guys toss chum and then the net is thrown within seconds. I'd say their in 20'.



I wonder if they're just using ground up chum, like you buy at wally world.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Where's Kim ? I'm sure she'll be here soon to tell us how


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

RedLeg said:


> I wonder if they're just using ground up chum, like you buy at wally world.


Looked like sinking pellets and nasty defrosted cigs in the box tossed in a bucket and mixed up. Don't know if it was slowly put out to keep the cigs in the area but the stuff that was tossed before the net looked more like straight pellets.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

It chicken layer mash and menhaden oil mixed


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

dsaito said:


> Where's Kim ? I'm sure she'll be here soon to tell us how


LOL, by the way Kim's a dude


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh ya I forgot. Name always confuses me :whistling:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Not nice!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

always been helpful to me...thx for the tips


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Throw harder !


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

GROUPERKING said:


> Throw harder !



but...but...it hurts


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Throw more...


----------

